# ChronoPuzzle (timer for iOS devices: iPhone, iPod, iPad)



## UnderStorm (Apr 6, 2012)

*ChronoPuzzle (timer for iOS devices: iPhone, iPod touch, iPad)*

*ChronoPuzzle* is a Rubik's cube scrambler and timer for speedcubers.

Here it is some *features*: 
- Tap anywhere on the screen to stop the timer. 
- Support gestures to modify the last solve (penalties, DNF's). 
- Scramble for almost all WCA official puzzles as 2x2 to 7x7, Rubik's Clock, Megaminx (other scrambles will be added as soon as possible!) 
- The screen never fall asleep. 
- Statistics calculations. 
- Manually enter times. 
- It's possible to modify/delete your times whenever you want. 
- The app will automatically save your solves. 
- You can share your times/average on Facebook, Twitter, Sina Weibo etc.. 
- Copy your results to pasteboard, and paste it to everywhere you want! 
- Save battery option is useful for solves that require a lot of time, as blindsolving for example. 
- Customize the scrambles/time font size and the color of the timer's background (with images too!). 
As soon as possible I will add many new features!

ChronoPuzzle is already on App Store, so you can download it immediatly!
If you have any suggestions to help me improve the next release, please don't hesitate to contact me in this thread or by email.

PLEASE: Help me to improve this app and *RATE IT* on App Store if you like!!!

I hope you enjoy this app. Happy cubing!

*Screenshots*:


----------



## unirox13 (Apr 6, 2012)

Looks like a pretty good timer. I'll download it later tonight. Can you hide the time on all puzzles so you can't see it counting up as you solve?


----------



## UnderStorm (Apr 6, 2012)

Thanks!!! Yes, you can hide the time if you want! (Just pressing the "save battery" on Settings tab)


----------



## unirox13 (Apr 7, 2012)

I tried downloading it last night but it said that it wasn't compatible with iPod touch.


----------



## UnderStorm (Apr 7, 2012)

Mmm that's weird, because I have an iPod touch and I have currently ChronoPuzzle installed on it :/ What kind of iPod touch do you have? And which version of iOS ?


----------



## UnderStorm (Oct 9, 2012)

ChronoPuzzle is updated to a new version!!

What's New in this Version 
- The screen doesn't fall asleep anymore. 
- Manually enter times. 
- You can change background and text colour. 
- You can change the font size of your scramble/time. 
- Minor bugs fixed.


----------



## Gordon (Oct 9, 2012)

Just downloaded it but it doesn't work. After starting the App, it closes immediately again.

I'm trying to run it on an iPhone 4S with iOS 5.1.1


----------



## EvanChao (Oct 9, 2012)

Gordon said:


> Just downloaded it but it doesn't work. After starting the App, it closes immediately again.
> 
> I'm trying to run it on an iPhone 4S with iOS 5.1.1





I am having the same problem too =(


----------



## Schmidt (Oct 9, 2012)

Pyraminx and wca inspection next?


----------



## UnderStorm (Oct 9, 2012)

Thank to you I discovered that there is a problem with iOS 5.0, 5.1 and 5.1.1.
Now, I'm solving the bug and in a week I will update a new working version. I'm sorry about it.

@Schmidt As soon as possibile


----------



## istanful (Oct 10, 2012)

*Sv: ChronoPuzzle (timer for iOS devices: iPhone, iPod, iPad)*

On my phone the stats are hiding the time when ive been megaminxing for too long :/


----------



## UnderStorm (Oct 19, 2012)

Check the new version of ChronoPuzzle! I fixed some bugs, now the app is working on iOS 5.0, 5.1, 5.1 and 6.0!!!


----------

